# Interesting Book



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tripped over this today on the web http://josephbellengineer.wordpress.com/tarn-to-titanic/

Proceeds to this http://www.in-***bria.com/call-to-r...-engineer-1.1050244?referrerPath=news-archive - a worthy project, I've ordered mine


----------

